# Latest Research: A Parkinson's Drug Tested On FMS Patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure:**************************************Find the full article here:http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/...50728055413.htm*Drug Used To Treat Parkinson's Disease May Be Beneficial In Treating Fibromyalgia*The mechanism of fibromyalgia, a chronic illness characterized by musclepain, fatigue, and sleep disturbances, is unknown and medications used totreat it (such as antidepressants, antiepileptics, muscle relaxants,antiinflammatories, sedative hypnotics, pain relievers and nutriceuticals)have had limited success. New research findings indicate that the painassociated with this disease may be due to abnormal sensory processing inthe central nervous system.Recently, researchers from Pacific Rheumatology Associates in Renton,Washington set out to investigate whether the dopamine receptor agonistpramipexole was safe and effective in treating fibromyalgia. Normally usedto treat Parkinson's disease, this drug stimulates dopamine (aneurotransmitter) production by binding to dopamine receptor sites and isthought to inhibit sensory nerve-mediated responses. This is the firsttrial of pramipexole and only the second trial for this type of dopaminereceptor agonist for the treatment of fibromyalgia. The findings arepublished in the August 2005 issue of Arthritis & Rheumatism(http://www.interscience.wiley.com/journal/arthritis).The study was a single-center, double-blind, placebo-controlled trialinvolving 60 patients with fibromyalgia who were randomly selected in a 2:1ratio to receive either pramipexole or a placebo every evening for 14weeks. The dosage for those receiving the drug was increased weekly,starting at 0.25 mg the first week and ending at 4.5 mg for the last threeweeks; it was then tapered to 0 mg during week 15. Because fibromyalgiapatients often take a variety of medications, participants were allowed tocontinue these as long as the dosage had been stable for at least 6 weeksprior to the beginning of the study. A total of 49 patients completed thestudy due to a variety of reasons, the most common of which was violatingprotocol by starting a new medication during the study period. Nonewithdrew because of side effects.The pramipexole group noted significantly decreased pain compared to theplacebo group at the end of the study: at least a 50% decrease in pain wasachieved by 42% of this group compared with 14% of the placebo group, asmeasured by the pain score on the visual analog scale (VAS). Overall, 82%of the patients taking pramipexole noted some improvement in pain, comparedwith 57% of the placebo group. In addition, other scales measuringfibromyalgia symptoms and mental status showed an improvement in the grouptaking the drug. Pramipexole was well tolerated, with the most common sideeffect being weight loss and nausea. Patients did not suffer thehallucinations and sleep attacks commonly described by those takingpramipexole for Parkinson's disease. The nausea was experienced by bothgroups and may have been partially due to language on the consent form thatemphasized the potential for this symptom. The gradual increase inpramipexole dosage over a number of weeks appeared to be an importantfactor in the drug's effectiveness, but this effect warrants further studysince this was the only dosage schedule used.Although the study had some limitations, such as the allowance of othermedications and the relatively short treatment period, the results arenonetheless promising. "In summary, a new treatment approach using a D3receptor agonist offers hope to patients with fibromyalgia," state studyauthors Andrew J. Holman and Robin R. Myers, adding that the studydemonstrated improvement in measures of pain, fatigue, function and globalstatus, with few side effects. They conclude: "Further investigation ofthis pramipexole treatment paradigm is warranted to determine its mechanismof action in patients with fibromyalgia, its long-term risks and benefits,and to confirm these findings in patients not taking concomitant medications."###Article: "A Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Trial ofPramipexole, a Dopamine Agonist, in Patients With Fibromyaglia ReceivingConcomitant Medications," Andrew J. Holman and Robin R. Myers, Arthritis &Rheumatism, August 2005; 52:8; pp. 2495-2505. Article is available viaWiley InterScience at http://www.interscience.wiley.com/journal/arthritis.


----------

